# Shelter: A Squatumentary



## Deleted member 29963 (Nov 24, 2020)

The whole film is posted on the youtube now!


----------



## Dmac (Nov 25, 2020)

Nice! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Deleted member 29963 (Nov 25, 2020)

Dmac said:


> Nice! Thanks for the heads up.


You're very welcome, thanks for checking it out. Hannah Dobbz's book 9/10ths of the Law is also really good. She also did a 10 years after short film sequel to Shelter, hope it gets posted some day.


----------



## ali (Dec 25, 2020)

This is an awesome documentary, thanks for sharing!


----------

